# AR-15 bullet "has so much energy that it can disintegrate 3 inches of leg bone. It would just turn it to dust” -Donald Jenkins, trauma surgeon @UTexas



## basquebromance (Jul 27, 2022)

Charles Whitman killed 11 and wounded 31 in 96 minutes from the tower at the University of Texas using a bolt action rifle. Stephen Paddock killed 60 and wounded 411 in 10 minutes in Vegas using an AR-15. Any questions about why they need to be banned?









						What an AR-15 Can Do to the Human Body
					

When a patient is shot by an AR-15, it "looks like a grenade went off in there."




					www.wired.com


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jul 27, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Charles Whitman killed 11 and wounded 31 in 96 minutes from the tower at the University of Texas using a bolt action rifle. Stephen Paddock killed 60 and wounded 411 in 10 minutes in Vegas using an AR-15. Any questions about why they need to be banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were far more people clustered in a confined area in Vegas than were walking around the UT campus so your premise is BS.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 27, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Charles Whitman killed 11 and wounded 31 in 96 minutes from the tower at the University of Texas using a bolt action rifle. Stephen Paddock killed 60 and wounded 411 in 10 minutes in Vegas using an AR-15. Any questions about why they need to be banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you banned every progressive from being in the United States, then the country wouldnt be in the mess it is today, and then everyone would be happy instead of miserable, thus having people like Paddock shoot up a Country Western event where young and old happy people wanted to have a nice day.  Ban all Democrats.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 27, 2022)

It's all about rage.  I guess this gun is appropriate for many nowadays.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 27, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> There were far more people clustered in a confined area in Vegas than were walking around the UT campus so your premise is BS.


I refer to Honk Kong and Venezuela and why the AR-15 cannot be banned.


----------



## Maxdeath (Jul 27, 2022)

I always get a kick out of those blaming guns. Yet somehow they never blame a knife for a stabbing. Never blame a car for a hit and run or any other death where it is involved. Never blame a rock if it is used or club. In those things it is the person that is blamed. 
But when a gun is used it is the guns fault.
But somehow guns were not involved in 9/11. no gun was involved in Timothy McVighs bombing of a federal building.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 27, 2022)

Maxdeath said:


> I always get a kick out of those blaming guns. Yet somehow they never blame a knife for a stabbing. Never blame a car for a hit and run or any other death where it is involved. Never blame a rock if it is used or club. In those things it is the person that is blamed.
> But when a gun is used it is the guns fault.
> But somehow guns were not involved in 9/11. no gun was involved in Timothy McVighs bombing of a federal building.





> Never blame a car for a hit and run


 uhm...
By the numbers: SUVs to blame for death surge


> Pedestrian deaths are up 46% since 2009, a USA today/Detroit Free Press investigation found, but it's not texting or calling while driving that's causing the increase — it's SUVs.


----------



## Maxdeath (Jul 27, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> uhm...
> By the numbers: SUVs to blame for death surge


How many people and Politicians have you seen calling for cars or trucks to be banned? 
Yes the numbers are pointing to higher accidents. But other then headline grab how many are calling for cars to be banned?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 27, 2022)

Maxdeath said:


> How many people and Politicians have you seen calling for cars or trucks to be banned?
> Yes the numbers are pointing to higher accidents. But other then headline grab how many are calling for cars to be banned?


Maybe not here yet...If they ban guns what is to stop them from banning SUVs and such?









						Berlin horror crash prompts growing calls to ban SUVs from German cities
					

After four people were killed in Berlin on Friday evening, German politicians are demanding regulations to keep large SUVs (sport utility vehicles) out of inner cities.




					www.thelocal.de


----------



## Maxdeath (Jul 27, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Maybe not here yet...If they ban guns what is to stop them from banning SUVs and such?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because even the ban gun wackos love their cars. Yes they want everyone going electric without understanding the costs in money, trouble or environmental ramifications but even they will not ban them.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Charles Whitman killed 11 and wounded 31 in 96 minutes from the tower at the University of Texas using a bolt action rifle. Stephen Paddock killed 60 and wounded 411 in 10 minutes in Vegas using an AR-15. Any questions about why they need to be banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like this expert to tell us which cartridge will not shatter bone?  

This is why we KNOW you cocksuckers want a complete ban.  There is very little difference in the destructive power of most weapons.  

You're calling for a ban on EVERYTHING.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> It's all about rage.  I guess this gun is appropriate for many nowadays.


Tell us, Mr. Liberty.  Which guns would you ban?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 27, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Charles Whitman killed 11 and wounded 31 in 96 minutes from the tower at the University of Texas using a bolt action rifle. Stephen Paddock killed 60 and wounded 411 in 10 minutes in Vegas using an AR-15. Any questions about why they need to be banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and earlier you claimed to be a conservative,,

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA

thats right bullets will fuck you up so best not to start shit you cant finish,,


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I would like this expert to tell us which cartridge will not shatter bone?
> 
> This is why we KNOW you cocksuckers want a complete ban.  There is very little difference in the destructive power of most weapons.
> 
> You're calling for a ban on EVERYTHING.


the one on the far left?


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Charles Whitman killed 11 and wounded 31 in 96 minutes from the tower at the University of Texas using a bolt action rifle. Stephen Paddock killed 60 and wounded 411 in 10 minutes in Vegas using an AR-15. Any questions about why they need to be banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but it makes MAGA feel so manly.....


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> It's all about rage.  I guess this gun is appropriate for many nowadays.


*Is the AR-15 mentioned in the US Constitution?*


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 27, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Charles Whitman killed 11 and wounded 31 in 96 minutes from the tower at the University of Texas using a bolt action rifle. Stephen Paddock killed 60 and wounded 411 in 10 minutes in Vegas using an AR-15. Any questions about why they need to be banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Intruder emerges from woods, jumps over gate, repeatedly kicks door after family retreats inside home. Then homeowner grabs gun and ends threat.
					

A Virginia homeowner fatally shot a man who jumped a gate at his residence and tried to kick in a door after the family retreated inside Monday afternoon. What are the details? 	“The family had spotted the individual coming out of the woods behind the home, and the family had gone inside the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> the one on the far left?
> 
> View attachment 675261


.22LR will shatter bone.  

Every single cartridge in the photo is lethal.

What is absolutely comical is that .44 magnum next to the .223 is more powerful.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> *Is the AR-15 mentioned in the US Constitution?*


Because an AR-15 meets the definition of "arms" yes, it is covered.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Maxdeath said:


> I always get a kick out of those blaming guns. Yet somehow they never blame a knife for a stabbing. Never blame a car for a hit and run or any other death where it is involved. Never blame a rock if it is used or club. In those things it is the person that is blamed.
> But when a gun is used it is the guns fault.
> But somehow guns were not involved in 9/11. no gun was involved in Timothy McVighs bombing of a federal building.


Actually people blame every tool used to hurt, or kill another human.  They just put it into comparative terms.  They weigh the benefits of a knife, vs it's dangers.  

Take cars, while none of banned, many face huge insurance surcharges based on the horsepower (hence the danger).  New York City bans knives over 6 inches, unless the person can show a legitimate reason to possess it.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I would like this expert to tell us which cartridge will not shatter bone?
> 
> This is why we KNOW you cocksuckers want a complete ban.  There is very little difference in the destructive power of most weapons.
> 
> You're calling for a ban on EVERYTHING.


Ironically, some of the most powerful weapons, like elephant guns, would be the least likely to be banned.  Even though the sporting purpose goes against preservation of an endangered species, they are really, only a danger to elephants, and not to people.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Ironically, some of the most powerful weapons, like elephant guns, would be the least likely to be banned.  Even though the sporting purpose goes against preservation of an endangered species, they are really, only a danger to elephants, and not to people.


So, you agree that this is all window dressing?  The AR is a boogieman, given the firearm facts?

By the way, an elephant gun is very much a danger to anything living.  

This is why we believe the left wants a complete ban, not just the AR platform, and we must give them NOTHING.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> .22LR will shatter bone.
> 
> Every single cartridge in the photo is lethal.
> 
> What is absolutely comical is that .44 magnum next to the .223 is more powerful.


You can kill somebody by giving them too much water, or you can kill someone by giving them ricin.   The difference is the ease of administering one vs the other.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> You can kill somebody by giving them too much water, or you can kill someone by giving them ricin.   The difference is the ease of administering one vs the other.


I can kill you with a .22LR with one shot.

See why we think this is not just a limited effort?  

They want a 100% ban, because after the AR platform is gone, the next weapon will be demonized and banned until the right is destroyed.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

This thread demonstrates a serious lack of understanding.

ALL firearms are deadly.  ALL firearms can be used to kill humans.


----------



## marvin martian (Jul 27, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> There were far more people clustered in a confined area in Vegas than were walking around the UT campus so your premise is BS.



Simple, basic logic defeats the fascist left once again!


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So, you agree that this is all window dressing?  The AR is a boogieman, given the firearm facts?



Just the opposite.  The AR-15 type weapon is uniquely deadly based on the way the cartridge acts on the human body.  Even though it's a full metal jacket, its interior ballistics of tumbling and high speed, produce devastating wounds.   Together with the large capacity magazines, and ability to carry hundreds of rounds, makes them uniquely dangerous.  They are weapons of war, and have little other purpose than to kill human beings.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I can kill you with a .22LR with one shot.
> .



Not if i'm holding a phone book between us.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> They want a 100% ban, because after the AR platform is gone, the next weapon will be demonized and banned until the right is destroyed.



It's like the difference between an ordinary honey bee, and an Africanized honeybee.

Nobody wants to get rid of all bees.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Not if i'm holding a phone book between us.


 
Let's test that theory, shall we?

I will shoot a 22LR at your face and you hold a phone book to block it.

Deal?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> It's like the difference between an ordinary honey bee, and an Africanized honeybee.
> 
> Nobody wants to get rid of all bees.


until they do.

I don't believe that shit for one minute. I know goddamn well that the motherfuckers who go to the Supreme Court and try to get the right deemed collective only have every intention of banning all firearms.

It is absolutely foreseeable that when the AR ban does nothing, the next weapon will be banned, and so on and so forth.

One thing to understand that all firearms are lethal.  If the intent is to prevent deadly use of firearms, the only way to do that is to ban all firearms.

You see the problem?


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> This thread demonstrates a serious lack of understanding.
> 
> ALL firearms are deadly.  ALL firearms can be used to kill humans.



Saying all firearms are deadly is not an honest argument.  If I accidently discharge a .22short, the danger from it is not much greater than from a high powered BB gun.
If I accidently discharge a Barrett .50 BMG, it's uniquely deadly to anybody within several miles.   And like the line from "Johnny Dangerously", Danny Vermin described his gun as "It can shoot through schools."


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Let's test that theory, shall we?
> 
> I will shoot a 22LR at your face and you hold a phone book to block it.
> 
> Deal?



You can catch the video on YouTube.  A .22LR can't go through a phonebook, except at point blank range.   And after doing so, there isn't enough energy left to kill.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Saying all firearms are deadly is not an honest argument.


 


postman said:


> If I accidently discharge a .22short, the danger from it is not much greater than from a high powered BB gun.


Let's test that theory.  Let me shoot you with a 22short.


postman said:


> If I accidently discharge a Barrett .50 BMG, it's uniquely deadly to anybody within several miles. And like the line from "Johnny Dangerously", Danny Vermin described his gun as "It can shoot through schools."


So, is the 50BMG next on your ban list?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> You can catch the video on YouTube.  A .22LR can't go through a phonebook, except at point blank range.   And after doing so, there isn't enough energy left to kill.


Why don't you do a YouTube video of you holding a phone book and somebody shooting at your face?  Post it here.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So, is the 50BMG next on your ban list?



It is banned in California.  Not because of mass shootings, but because it's use as an assassination tool by snipers.   There is very little other practical use for it, except against rhino's.


----------



## marvin martian (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Not if i'm holding a phone book between us.



LOL! You watch too much TV.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Charles Whitman killed 11 and wounded 31 in 96 minutes from the tower at the University of Texas using a bolt action rifle. Stephen Paddock killed 60 and wounded 411 in 10 minutes in Vegas using an AR-15. Any questions about why they need to be banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come get them, bed pisser.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Why don't you do a YouTube video of you holding a phone book and somebody shooting at your face?  Post it here.


Do you have any firearm experience?  You talk like someone who gets all his firearm knowledge from watching TV or the movies.  Which frankly, don't rationally depict the different weapons.

The cop shows in the 60's showed when police came under fire, they would shield themselves behind their car door.  And even for 1960's sheet metal, they couldn't stop a .22LR.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> LOL! You watch too much TV.


No, I shot too many phone books.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> It is banned in California.  Not because of mass shootings, but because it's use as an assassination tool by snipers.   There is very little other practical use for it, except against rhino's.


So, next will be the 338 lapua, then the 7mm.08, then the .308, then.....

At what point do we have a right and who gets to decide?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Charles Whitman killed 11 and wounded 31 in 96 minutes from the tower at the University of Texas using a bolt action rifle. Stephen Paddock killed 60 and wounded 411 in 10 minutes in Vegas using an AR-15. Any questions about why they need to be banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah...you are an idiot.......

Thanks for being part of the fascists who want to disarm their victims...

The Las Vegas shooter was firing from a concealed, fortified position, into a tightly packed crowd of over 22,000 people....and with that he only managed to murder 60 people...had he used a bolt action rifle instead of the AR-15 with the bump stock, he would have murdered a lot more......the bump stock actually forced the barrel of the gun to rise as he pulled the trigger, sending bullets over the concert instead of hitting more victims....

But to put this in perspective......a muslim terrorist in Nice, France, using a rental box truck murdered 86 people and wounded 434 in 5 minutes of driving...

So between the AR-15 and a box truck, we need to ban box trucks since they are actually deadlier than AR-15 rifles.....


----------



## hadit (Jul 27, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Yeah, but it makes MAGA feel so manly.....


It does? I haven't heard anyone other than you say that. Where did you hear it?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Do you have any firearm experience?  You talk like someone who gets all his firearm knowledge from watching TV or the movies.  Which frankly, don't rationally depict the different weapons.
> 
> The cop shows in the 60's showed when police came under fire, they would shield themselves behind their car door.  And even for 1960's sheet metal, they couldn't stop a .22LR.


Given that I have actually built firearms, I would say that I have a pretty decent general working knowledge. 

But how does that address the point of you demonstrating the phone book theory?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Charles Whitman killed 11 and wounded 31 in 96 minutes from the tower at the University of Texas using a bolt action rifle. Stephen Paddock killed 60 and wounded 411 in 10 minutes in Vegas using an AR-15. Any questions about why they need to be banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That Doctor should lose his medical license.......


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So, next will be the 338 lapua, then the 7mm.08, then the .308, then.....
> 
> At what point do we have a right and who gets to decide?



Nobody is talking about banning those cartridges, or the rifles that fire them.

NEXT !!!!


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

Maxdeath said:


> But somehow guns were not involved in 9/11. no gun was involved in Timothy McVighs bombing of a federal building.


Well just how do you know a gun didn't plan the whole thing! You know us gun nuts aren't that smart and all that, don't you? I mean those guns are always alone in a closet or a safe and they have a lot of time on their hands...


----------



## marvin martian (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Nobody is talking about banning those cartridges, or the rifles that fire them.
> 
> NEXT !!!!



Exactly. That's what you're planning next. We see you.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Nobody is talking about banning those cartridges, or the rifles that fire them.


Lol! Not yet, liar!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Nobody is talking about banning those cartridges, or the rifles that fire them.
> 
> NEXT !!!!


FOR NOW....

That's the point.  When your AR ban FAILS MISERABLY (like it already did) you will be looking for the next ban.

The only reasonable solution is to repeal all gun laws.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Just the opposite.  The AR-15 type weapon is uniquely deadly based on the way the cartridge acts on the human body.  Even though it's a full metal jacket, its interior ballistics of tumbling and high speed, produce devastating wounds.   Together with the large capacity magazines, and ability to carry hundreds of rounds, makes them uniquely dangerous.  They are weapons of war, and have little other purpose than to kill human beings.




Moron...the AR-15 has never been used by the military.....they are no more deadly than any other rifle, and pump action shotguns at the range of mass public shootings will destroy tissue more than this rifle.....you dumb ass.....


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> But to put this in perspective......a muslim terrorist in Nice, France, using a rental box truck murdered 86 people and wounded 434 in 5 minutes of driving...



Damn.  What we needed was a good guy with a truck.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Given that I have actually built firearms, I would say that I have a pretty decent general working knowledge.
> 
> But how does that address the point of you demonstrating the phone book theory?



Which has more penetrating power against sheet metal?  .45 ACP FMJ  or .22 LR


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Just the opposite.  The AR-15 type weapon is uniquely deadly based on the way the cartridge acts on the human body.  Even though it's a full metal jacket, its interior ballistics of tumbling and high speed, produce devastating wounds.   Together with the large capacity magazines, and ability to carry hundreds of rounds, makes them uniquely dangerous.  They are weapons of war, and have little other purpose than to kill human beings.


      


Omg! He said it tumbles! This moonbat really said it!


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Which has more penetrating power against sheet metal?  .45 ACP FMJ  or .22 LR




At what range?  You dipshit.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Damn.  What we needed was a good guy with a truck.


What. You need help moving?


----------



## hadit (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Just the opposite.  The AR-15 type weapon is uniquely deadly based on the way the cartridge acts on the human body.  Even though it's a full metal jacket, its interior ballistics of tumbling and high speed, produce devastating wounds.   Together with the large capacity magazines, and ability to carry hundreds of rounds, makes them uniquely dangerous.  They are weapons of war, and have little other purpose than to kill human beings.


Actually, its flexibility allows it to be configured for many different purposes, instead of requiring the purchase of multiple firearms. Like every other firearm on the planet, it is uniquely suited for target shooting, varmint hunting, collecting, etc. It's very versatile.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Moron...the AR-15 has never been used by the military.....they are no more deadly than any other rifle, and pump action shotguns at the range of mass public shootings will destroy tissue more than this rifle.....you dumb ass.....


Just compare the wound channel of a 30-30 to an .223 Remington / 5.56 NATO

That's what the doctor was talking about.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

miketx said:


> Omg! He said it tumbles! This moonbat really said it!



Learn the term "interior ballistics"

Educate yourself.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> They are weapons of war, and have little other purpose than to kill human beings.


You mean they are fully semi automatic?


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Just compare the wound channel of a 30-30 to an .223 Remington / 5.56 NATO
> 
> That's what the doctor was talking about.


Since you have never seen either one, how about you stop lying?


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> At what range?  You dipshit.


At the same range.  You can pick anywhere from point blank to 100 yards.  The range doesn't change the comparison.  Hint, it's all about the sectional density.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Learn the term "interior ballistics"
> 
> Educate yourself.


There it is! The expected and highly ridiculous leftist babbling!


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

miketx said:


> You mean they are fully semi automatic?


I wasn't talking about the rate of fire, but the ballistics (interior) of the cartridge.
It's all about hydrostatic shock.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Just the opposite.  The AR-15 type weapon is uniquely deadly based on the way the cartridge acts on the human body.  Even though it's a full metal jacket, its interior ballistics of tumbling and high speed, produce devastating wounds.   Together with the large capacity magazines, and ability to carry hundreds of rounds, makes them uniquely dangerous.  They are weapons of war, and have little other purpose than to kill human beings.


This is a myth.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

Look, it's like a nooklier sploshun!


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

miketx said:


> There it is! The expected and highly ridiculous leftist babbling!


I can always tell people who don't know what they're talking about, when they don't understand what other people who know their shit, talk about it.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> I wasn't talking about the rate of fire, but the ballistics (interior) of the cartridge.
> It's all about hydrostatic shock.


Tumbling turbo hydromatic shock.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

miketx said:


> Look, it's like a nooklier sploshun!
> 
> View attachment 675272



Have you ever shot a bullet into a lead block?


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> I can always tell people who don't know what they're talking about, when they don't understand what other people who know their shit, talk about it.


The error in your failure is YOU are the one talking about it, not me. I'm just enjoying your display of totalitarian stupid. Good work.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Have you ever shot a bullet into a lead block?


Yes, one time in band camp!


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

miketx said:


> Tumbling turbo hydromatic shock.


Babble on.

Maybe educate yourself before you continue.


----------



## Markle (Jul 27, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Charles Whitman killed 11 and wounded 31 in 96 minutes from the tower at the University of Texas using a bolt action rifle. Stephen Paddock killed 60 and wounded 411 in 10 minutes in Vegas using an AR-15. Any questions about why they need to be banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) released its report last week covering estimated traffic fatalities in 2021. NHTSA, a division of the U.S. Department of Transportation, *found that 42,915 people died on U.S. roadways in 2021, a 10.5% increase from 2020.* The number of fatalities represents the most since 2005, while the percentage increase year-over-year is the largest since the NHTSA’s Fatality Analysis Reporting System commenced in 1975.

Any questions about why they should be banned?

###

The COVID-19 pandemic has been dominating the headlines over the last couple of years, but the truth is that there’s an even deadlier epidemic in the United States: the fentanyl epidemic. *2021 saw 41,587 people between the ages of 18-45 die of fentanyl overdoses, while COVID-19 caused a little over half that number of fatalities in the same age group.* That’s serious enough on its own, but considering that fatal opioid overdoses have been sharply rising since 2020, experts expect the number of deaths to rise in 2022 as well.

Any questions about why fentanyl should be banned?

Oh wait, FENTANYL IS BANNED!  So why have so many kids died from the drug?

###
Drug Overdose Deaths in the U.S. Top 100,000 Annually​For Immediate Release: November 17, 2021​





						Drug Overdose Deaths in the U.S. Top 100,000 Annually
					

National Center for Health Statistics




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Babble on.
> 
> Maybe educate yourself before you continue.


You are doing the babble, babble bunny. Have you ever shot a bullet Into frozen liquid mercury at room temperature?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Just compare the wound channel of a 30-30 to an .223 Remington / 5.56 NATO
> 
> That's what the doctor was talking about.




The doctor is an idiot.......


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2022)

If you think a .223 can do a lot of damage to the human body you should see what a three round burst of .50 caliber from a Ma Duce can do.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Markle said:


> The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) released its report last week covering estimated traffic fatalities in 2021. NHTSA, a division of the U.S. Department of Transportation, *found that 42,915 people died on U.S. roadways in 2021,...
> 
> Any questions about why they should be banned?
> 
> ...


*

Every year, 117,345 people are shot. There were a total of 45,222 firearm deaths in the US in 2020 *


----------



## Missourian (Jul 27, 2022)

Aside from the .22lr plinker... the three most popular hunting cartridges are 30-06 Sfgd, 270 Win and 30-30 Win.

Each of these rounds will take down any animal in North America...from Moose to Caribou to Grizzly Bear.

A 5.56mm Nato or .223 Rem isn't even allowed as a deer cartridge in many states.  Not powerful enough to ethically hunt anything larger that coyote and wild boar.





			Deer Cartridges from Bad to Good


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

miketx said:


> You are doing the babble, babble bunny. Have you ever shot a bullet Into frozen liquid mercury at room temperature?



It would pretty much be similar to lead.  It would cause a complete inversion


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> It would pretty much be similar to lead.  It would cause a complete inversion


But what about the genetic energy, and any schools nearby?


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

Flash said:


> If you think a .223 can do a lot of damage to the human body you should see what a three round burst of .50 caliber from a Ma Duce can do.


Don't worry. The bed wetters will get to that later.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

miketx said:


> Don't worry. The bed wetters will get to that later.



You ever see a .50 BMG pistol?

ATF classified it as a "destructive device", so you'll have a hard time getting your hands on one.


----------



## Markle (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Have you ever shot a bullet into a lead block?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> *Every year, 117,345 people are shot. There were a total of 45,222 firearm deaths in the US in 2020 *




And you went there..........you idiot...

24,292 of the firearm deaths in 2020 were suicides...which do not count, considering that South Korea, Japan, and China all manage to commit suicide without access to guns....in numbers larger than ours.....

Meanwhile, Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to save lives...from rape, robbery, murder, beatings, stabbings, and even from mass public shootings.......

Can you tell which number is bigger?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Just compare the wound channel of a 30-30 to an .223 Remington / 5.56 NATO
> 
> That's what the doctor was talking about.




Moron.....


----------



## Missourian (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> *. There were a total of 45,222 firearm deaths in the US in 2020 *


How many were suicides?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Just compare the wound channel of a 30-30 to an .223 Remington / 5.56 NATO
> 
> That's what the doctor was talking about.




This....


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Markle said:


>


The whole point is that with experience comes knowledge.  Knowing what is "bullet proof" and what isn't.  So when you hear tales of a silver dollar, or a zippo lighter stopping a bullet, it's a subset of available cartridges.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Moron.....



I said 30-30, not 30.06

Did you fail math?


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> This....



_At 200 yards the 30-06 has way more energy than the 30-30 did out of the barrel. The 30-30 is lighter, easier on the arm and the most fun of any firearms Ive ever shot. I shoot only Lever Evolution bullets thru it, and they are 2/3s the power of the 30-06 out to 150 yards, then its downhill from there._


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> You ever see a .50 BMG pistol?
> 
> ATF classified it as a "destructive device", so you'll have a hard time getting your hands on one.


And there, his babbling deflected off the rails. Lol


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> I said 30-30, not 30.06
> 
> Did you fail math?


Gun math?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> The whole point is that with experience comes knowledge.  Knowing what is "bullet proof" and what isn't.  So when you hear tales of a silver dollar, or a zippo lighter stopping a bullet, it's a subset of available cartridges.




And knowing that rifles do not make it more likely people will be killed in mass public shootings is wisdom...something you lack...........

Most mass public shootings take place in areas the distance of hallways ...... so the rifle has no advantage over shotguns or pistols.  The factor that determines how many are killed is the time the killer has to shoot before someone with another gun shoots back at them......

We know this from the last two mass public shootings that were stopped by civillians with pistols, who stopped mass public shooters who were armed with rifles....


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> _At 200 yards the 30-06 has way more energy than the 30-30 did out of the barrel. The 30-30 is lighter, easier on the arm and the most fun of any firearms Ive ever shot. I shoot only Lever Evolution bullets thru it, and they are 2/3s the power of the 30-06 out to 150 yards, then its downhill from there._




Doesn't matter to your point....the idiot Doctor quoted in the title should have his medical license revoked for being an idiot........

You are trying to say the 5.56 is a special bullet...it isn't.........and trying to say we need to ban rifles because they fire that bullet is just f*****g stupid.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> That's what the doctor was talking about.


Dr. Vinnie Boombah?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Just compare the wound channel of a 30-30 to an .223 Remington / 5.56 NATO
> 
> That's what the doctor was talking about.


30-30 is a poor choice for comparison...as most 30-30 win rounds are blunt tipped for use in the tubular magazines of lever action rifle.

So there is going to be significant variations in the channel.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Which has more penetrating power against sheet metal?  .45 ACP FMJ  or .22 LR


Who cares?  Which can kill a human?

BOTH


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> _At 200 yards the 30-06 has way more energy than the 30-30 did out of the barrel. The 30-30 is lighter, easier on the arm and the most fun of any firearms Ive ever shot. I shoot only Lever Evolution bullets thru it, and they are 2/3s the power of the 30-06 out to 150 yards, then its downhill from there._




This....











						Shooting a Watermelon with a 30.30. Big Boom!
					

We shot this watermelon and it exploded.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

miketx said:


> Gun math?


I said to compare 30-30 to .223 Remington.

30.06 is in a different class, than the 30-30 (muzzle velocity / energy)


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Most mass public shootings take place in areas the distance of hallways ...... so the rifle has no advantage over shotguns or pistols.  The factor that determines how many are killed is the time the killer has to shoot before someone with another gun shoots back at them......



First off, rifles by their nature, fire much heavier cartridges, which means much higher combustion pressure, which means much higher muzzle energy / velocity then from a pistol.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> First off, rifles by their nature, fire much heavier cartridges, which means much higher combustion pressure, which means much higher muzzle energy / velocity then from a pistol.




And at the range of a mass public shooting, it doesn't make a difference....the only mass public shooting where a rifle actually mattered was Las Vegas where the range to the crowd was about 400 meters....

And again......firing from a concealed, fortified location, into a tightly packed crowd of over 22,000 people, at night.......he murdered 60 people...wounded 411, not all by gun fire.....

The muslim terrorist in Nice, France, driving a box truck murdered 86, and wounded 435.....

Box trucks are deadlier than AR-15 rifles and thus, according to you, they need to be banned.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> The whole point is that with experience comes knowledge.  Knowing what is "bullet proof" and what isn't.  So when you hear tales of a silver dollar, or a zippo lighter stopping a bullet, it's a subset of available cartridges.


here is the wound channel created by a zippo lighter. No telling how many mega joules were expended.






Here is some serious tumbling damage.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> First off, rifles by their nature, fire much heavier cartridges, which means much higher combustion pressure, which means much higher muzzle energy / velocity then from a pistol.


This is not true.

The most popular rounds sold for each is 150 to 180 grain.

Edit- sorry...misread.  Thought we were still talkin 30-30 vs 30-06.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You are trying to say the 5.56 is a special bullet...it isn't.........and trying to say we need to ban rifles because they fire that bullet is just f*****g stupid.


It's the velocity.  Technically, it's faster than a speeding bullet.
faster than a 30-30, or a 30.06


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> It's the velocity.  Technically, it's faster than a speeding bullet.
> faster than a 30-30, or a 30.06


What makes the boollet go so fast? Kryptonite pressure?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

So, by inference, I can conclude that the resident gun grabber wants to ban any firearm that can kill a human.

Is that about right?


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So, by inference, I can conclude that the resident gun grabber wants to ban any firearm that can kill a human.
> 
> Is that about right?


WINNER!!!!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> First off, rifles by their nature, fire much heavier cartridges, which means much higher combustion pressure, which means much higher muzzle energy / velocity then from a pistol.



Virginia Tech guy killed 32 people with two 9mm pistols...and those were adults.

That's why this isn't an argument worth having.

AR15s aren't deadlier...they are simply the most popular right now...likely due to the media.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And at the range of a mass public shooting, it doesn't make a difference....the only mass public shooting where a rifle actually mattered was Las Vegas where the range to the crowd was about 400 meters....



We're talking muzzle velocity / energy translating into "interior ballistic" hydraulic shock damage.

The difference in wound channel size between a pistol round, and a rifle round.  And between a high velocity rifle round, vs a hyper velocity rifle round.

As with cars, speed kills.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So, by inference, I can conclude that the resident gun grabber wants to ban any firearm that can kill a human.
> 
> Is that about right?


I don't worry about a mass shooting with a .50 BMG


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Nobody is going to arm themselves with 700 rounds of .50 BMG


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> We're talking muzzle velocity / energy translating into "interior ballistic" hydraulic shock damage.
> 
> The difference in wound channel size between a pistol round, and a rifle round.  And between a high velocity rifle round, vs a hyper velocity rifle round.
> 
> As with cars, speed kills.


So, you want to ban any firearm that can kill a human, right?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> I don't worry about a mass shooting with a .50 BMG


Then, why is it banned in California?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Virginia Tech guy killed 32 people with two 9mm pistols...and those were adults.
> 
> That's why this isn't an argument worth having.
> 
> AR15s aren't deadlier...they are simply the most popular right now...likely due to the media.




Exactly.....and if they get the AR-15 banned, they will next start to promote another gun as the next best, super dooper mass public shooting gun...so they can get that one banned next.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> We're talking muzzle velocity / energy translating into "interior ballistic" hydraulic shock damage.
> 
> The difference in wound channel size between a pistol round, and a rifle round.  And between a high velocity rifle round, vs a hyper velocity rifle round.
> 
> As with cars, speed kills.




And as with box trucks, a box truck killed more people in 5 minutes than every single year of mass public shootings except for 2...........and killed more people in 5 minutes of driving than our worst mass public shooting...ever......

So, according to you, because of their extra special killing power, box trucks need to be banned....


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Nobody is going to arm themselves with 700 rounds of .50 BMG


If you can effectively carry and use 700 rounds of .223 into a mass shooting, you were Arnold fucking Schwarzenegger times two.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> First off, rifles by their nature, fire much heavier cartridges, which means much higher combustion pressure, which means much higher muzzle energy / velocity then from a pistol.



The M193 military surplus 5.56mm is 55 grain.

The M855 military surplus 5.56mm is 62 grain.

My 9mm is loader with 147 grain hollow point.

So...not larger...not heavier...but faster.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> First off, rifles by their nature, fire much heavier cartridges, which means much higher combustion pressure, which means much higher muzzle energy / velocity then from a pistol.


So you don't want to ban handguns then?


----------



## Markle (Jul 27, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> It's all about rage.  I guess this gun is appropriate for many nowadays.


Just out of curiosity, watch the TV reality series "The First 48" a few times.  It is an eye-opener.  It doesn't matter if they are re-runs or not.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Nobody is going to arm themselves with 700 rounds of .50 BMG


Why? Is it illegal?


----------



## Markle (Jul 27, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> *Is the AR-15 mentioned in the US Constitution?*


Is Luthern mentioned in the US Constitution?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And as with box trucks, a box truck killed more people in 5 minutes than every single year of mass public shootings except for 2...........and killed more people in 5 minutes of driving than our worst mass public shooting...ever......
> 
> So, according to you, because of their extra special killing power, box trucks need to be banned....


But, nobody is talking about banning flat-bed trucks.  Just let us ban those box trucks.  Please.  Think of the children.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Then, why is it banned in California?


As I said, it's an ideal assassination weapon.  Few cars short of the presidential limo, can stop the round, and it's capable of striking targets over a mile away with the accuracy and energy to be instantly lethal,.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> hydraulic shock


Hydrostatic shock is not a proven fact...it's just an unproven theory...

...likely created to sell ammo...









						Hydrostatic shock - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> As I said, it's an ideal assassination weapon.  Few cars short of the presidential limo, can stop the round, and it's capable of striking targets over a mile away with the accuracy and energy to be instantly lethal,.


But I thought the problem was mass shootings?

When was the last long range assassination attempt it in the US?


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> If you can effectively carry and use 700 rounds of .223 into a mass shooting, you were Arnold fucking Schwarzenegger times two.


Fool !!!

_
On October 1, 2017, Stephen Paddock, a 64-year-old man from Mesquite, Nevada, opened fire on the crowd attending the Route 91 Harvest music festival on the Las Vegas Strip in Nevada. From his 32nd-floor suites in the Mandalay Bay hotel, he fired more than 1,000 bullets, killing 60 people and wounding at least 413. _

You can fit 1,000 rounds of .223 into a .50 cal ammo can, that weighs 50 lbs.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 27, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Charles Whitman killed 11 and wounded 31 in 96 minutes from the tower at the University of Texas using a bolt action rifle. Stephen Paddock killed 60 and wounded 411 in 10 minutes in Vegas using an AR-15. Any questions about why they need to be banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It disintegrated the heads of some 19 kids in their classroom too.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> As I said, it's an ideal assassination weapon.  Few cars short of the presidential limo, can stop the round, and it's capable of striking targets over a mile away with the accuracy and energy to be instantly lethal,.




Hmmmmmm, and yet....each year, knives, hands and clubs are used to kill more people than all rifles combined......sooo....according to you, knives need to be banned.....right?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> It disintegrated the heads of some 19 kids in their classroom too.




No......the 77 minutes the 400 cops allowed the guy to repeatedly shoot those kids caused that......as Abatis pointed out, you are likely going to find out that he spent his free time shooting children over and over again.....while the police stood outside.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Fool !!!
> 
> 
> _On October 1, 2017, Stephen Paddock, a 64-year-old man from Mesquite, Nevada, opened fire on the crowd attending the Route 91 Harvest music festival on the Las Vegas Strip in Nevada. From his 32nd-floor suites in the Mandalay Bay hotel, he fired more than 1,000 bullets, killing 60 people and wounding at least 413. _
> ...




And?   You can do the same for any other rifle round too.......since he had all the time in the world to ferry the bullets up to his hotel room.......


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Fool !!!
> 
> 
> _On October 1, 2017, Stephen Paddock, a 64-year-old man from Mesquite, Nevada, opened fire on the crowd attending the Route 91 Harvest music festival on the Las Vegas Strip in Nevada. From his 32nd-floor suites in the Mandalay Bay hotel, he fired more than 1,000 bullets, killing 60 people and wounding at least 413. _
> ...




If he had driven a box truck into the crowd he would have killed and wounded more people.....we need to ban box trucks....right?


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Missourian said:


> The M193 military surplus 5.56mm is 55 grain.
> 
> The M855 military surplus 5.56mm is 62 grain.
> 
> ...



I was referring to the heavy wall of rifle cartridges vs the thin walls of pistol cartridges.   Rifle combustion pressures are 60,000 PSI, while pistols run half that.

Twice the pressure, in a barrel at least three times as long, means a lot more speed than a pistol round.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Hmmmmmm, and yet....each year, knives, hands and clubs are used to kill more people than all rifles combined......sooo....according to you, knives need to be banned.....right?


There is no logic behind the gun-grab position.  Only fear.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

miketx said:


> So you don't want to ban handguns then?


Handguns - NO
Large capacity magazines - YES

Do the math.

Why do you think I said elephant guns won't be used in mass shootings.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

miketx said:


> Why? Is it illegal?



Because it would take 5 to7 .50 cal  ammo cans to hold 700 rounds of .50 cal

Where just one .50 cal ammo can holds 1,300 rounds of .223


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

The only solution is to viciously kill every cocksucking motherfucker wanting any type of ban or restriction, and repeal all gun laws.

Give all gun banners 2 hours to get the fuck out before open season.  

That is a perfect solution.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

Postal (ironic user name) wants to ban any firearm that can kill humans.

Everybody take note.


----------



## Batcat (Jul 27, 2022)

Maxdeath said:


> I always get a kick out of those blaming guns. Yet somehow they never blame a knife for a stabbing. Never blame a car for a hit and run or any other death where it is involved. Never blame a rock if it is used or club. In those things it is the person that is blamed.
> But when a gun is used it is the guns fault.
> But somehow guns were not involved in 9/11. no gun was involved in Timothy McVighs bombing of a federal building.


For years switchblades were illegal to carry in many states. They were viewed like AR-15s are today. Supposedly their only purpose was to kill most likely due to movies like West Side Story. 









						Why Are Switchblades Illegal? - BLADE Magazine
					

Here's the history behind the 1958 Federal Switchblade Act, which banned automatic knives in interstate commerce. Pop culture paranoia played a role in its passage.




					blademag.com
				




***snip***

_The Toy That Kills was the match that started a switchblade wildfire throughout the country. Newspapers ran embellished stories about gang violence and switchblade use. State legislatures started looking into the “issue,” and New York became the first state to ban automatic knives in 1954.

Even Hollywood jumped in on the frenzy. Movie studios released no less than six major titles in just as many years that included Rebel Without A Cause, 12 Angry Men and West Side Story. Every one of these blockbusters placed the switchblade front and center as a tool for violence and delinquency._

Times change. Switchblades are not illegal in the Free State of Florida.  You can carry one openly but if you conceal it you need a Concealed Weapons permit (the same rule that applies to other knives with blade lengths over 4”). 









						Knife Laws in Florida: Are Switchblades Illegal in Florida?
					

What knives are legal to own in Florida? Are there any restrictions regarding concealed carry? Click here to learn all about knife laws in Florida.



					www.budnealyknifemaker.com
				




I have a switchblade beside the keyboard where I am typing. I use it for opening mail and boxes. 





They are fun to play with but I don’t consider them to be a serious fighting knife. A fixed blade knife is better suited for that type of use.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Fool !!!
> 
> 
> _On October 1, 2017, Stephen Paddock, a 64-year-old man from Mesquite, Nevada, opened fire on the crowd attending the Route 91 Harvest music festival on the Las Vegas Strip in Nevada. From his 32nd-floor suites in the Mandalay Bay hotel, he fired more than 1,000 bullets, killing 60 people and wounding at least 413. _
> ...


From the comfort of his static position in his hotel room.

Fool


----------



## Markle (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Just the opposite.  The AR-15 type weapon is uniquely deadly based on the way the cartridge acts on the human body.  Even though it's a full metal jacket, its interior ballistics of tumbling and high speed, produce devastating wounds.   Together with the large capacity magazines, and ability to carry hundreds of rounds, makes them uniquely dangerous.  They are weapons of war, and have little other purpose than to kill human beings.


Which is the more dangerous gun?  Which, ONE in your opinion, should be banned?


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And?   You can do the same for any other rifle round too.......since he had all the time in the world to ferry the bullets up to his hotel room.......


Stoner designed his "assault" weapon to be as lethal as it's larger, heavier predecessors, but use smaller, lighter ammunition so much more could be carried as a standard battlefield load.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

Markle said:


> Which is the more dangerous gun?  Which, ONE in your opinion, should be banned?


Don't confuse the gun grabbers.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Postal (ironic user name) wants to ban any firearm that can kill humans.
> 
> Everybody take note.



Why lie?  I never said anything even close to that.
Remember when I specifically said never to ban elephant guns.

If they can kill and elephant, they can kill a human.  But nobody is worried about people using elephant guns to kill people.

Capiche?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Stoner designed his "assault" weapon to be as lethal as it's larger, heavier predecessors, but use smaller, lighter ammunition so much more could be carried as a standard battlefield load.


The gun designer designs a gun to be powerful and deadly?

I am shocked.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Markle said:


> Which is the more dangerous gun?  Which, ONE in your opinion, should be banned?


The one with a magazine of 15 or more bullets.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Why lie?  I never said anything even close to that.
> Remember when I specifically said never to ban elephant guns.
> 
> If they can kill and elephant, they can kill a human.  But nobody is worried about people using elephant guns to kill people.
> ...


What if we ban everything but elephant guns?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> The one with a magazine of 15 or more bullets.


Oh My GOD!!

You fell for that one.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Oh My GOD!!
> 
> You fell for that one.


Not at all.  I think even a .22 pistol holding 15 or more rounds should be banned, or ban the magazines.  Whichever is easier.

Personally i'd go with the magazines.


----------



## Markle (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> It is banned in California.  Not because of mass shootings, but because it's use as an assassination tool by snipers.   There is very little other practical use for it, except against rhino's.


THIS is an ASSASSINATION TOOL  used by snipers.  You'd argue with a stick, wouldn't you?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Not at all.  I think even a .22 pistol holding 15 or more rounds should be banned, or ban the magazines.  Whichever is easier.
> 
> Personally i'd go with the magazines.



On the other hand, if you're in the dark in your home, being attacked by multiple armed intruders, fumbling around in the dark trying to find a second magazine or third magazine to protect yourself, is a recipe for your death.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 27, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> *Is the AR-15 mentioned in the US Constitution?*


Are televisions, digital printing presses or the internet mentioned in the First Amendment?


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Hydrostatic shock is not a proven fact...it's just an unproven theory...
> 
> ...likely created to sell ammo...
> 
> ...



*Thanks for the post*

I agree with his conclusion:

_Martin Fackler has argued that sonic pressure waves do not cause tissue disruption and that temporary cavity formation is the actual cause of tissue disruption mistakenly ascribed to sonic pressure waves._

Which is why I talked about comparing the "wound channel" of the two rounds.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

Postal will ban every gun but elephant guns.  

which will be the next gun used in mass shootings?


----------



## Markle (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> No, I shot too many phone books.


Based solely on your statements here, I don't believe you know which end of the weapon the round exits.  You're either dangerous or an ignorant fool.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> On the other hand, if you're in the dark in your home, being attacked by multiple armed intruders, fumbling around in the dark trying to find a second magazine or third magazine to protect yourself, is a recipe for your death.



If you think you're going to go up against multiple armed assailants, who very likely are armed better than you are, and defeat them because you have a large capacity magazine, you're dreaming.

Take your Rambo dreams, and return to reality.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> If you think you're going to go up against multiple armed assailants, who very likely are armed better than you are, and defeat them because you have a large capacity magazine, you're dreaming.
> 
> Take your Rambo dreams, and return to reality.


With an AR pistol in a cqc environment (MY house)?

Yeah, I agree with Markle.  You don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Postal will ban every gun but elephant guns.
> 
> which will be the next gun used in mass shootings?



Actually I would just ban magazines  But if large capacity magazines are available for a particular type of gun, then the only effective thing to do, is to ban the gun that the shoe fits.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Because it would take 5 to7 .50 cal  ammo cans to hold 700 rounds of .50 cal
> 
> Where just one .50 cal ammo can holds 1,300 rounds of .223


So get a bullet dolly. Duh!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Actually I would just ban magazines  But if large capacity magazines are available for a particular type of gun, then the only effective thing to do, is to ban the gun that the shoe fits.


See sheriff video above.

And I already showed a need, so there will be no ban of high cap mags.  

I won't stop until we all get unlimited belt-fed machine guns so you're going to lose this battle.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Markle said:


> Based solely on your statements here, I don't believe you know which end of the weapon the round exits.  You're either dangerous or an ignorant fool.


Sticks and stones may break my bones....

But I have rock chucker, in case somebody comes after me with sticks and stones.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Why do you think I said elephant guns won't be used in mass shootings.


Because you're a lying pos?


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 27, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Charles Whitman killed 11 and wounded 31 in 96 minutes from the tower at the University of Texas using a bolt action rifle. Stephen Paddock killed 60 and wounded 411 in 10 minutes in Vegas using an AR-15. Any questions about why they need to be banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about we 'ban' the shooter?  After all the gun itself is innocent.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

miketx said:


> So get a bullet dolly. Duh!



Do you think the hotel would have become suspicious of somebody trying to ferry multiple ammo cans through the lobby?

Just how much do you tip the bellboy to carry your ammo?


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Sticks and stones may break my bones....


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 27, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Charles Whitman killed 11 and wounded 31 in 96 minutes from the tower at the University of Texas using a bolt action rifle. Stephen Paddock killed 60 and wounded 411 in 10 minutes in Vegas using an AR-15. Any questions about why they need to be banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Odd.....
When Conservatism ruled the land we didn't have these types of insane acts.

They started about the same time Leftists began to indoctrinate kids, open the borders, make drugs free for all and turn young people away from the Church.

I wonder if there's any correlation?  Maybe it's not the guns but Leftist's dark influence?


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Do you think the hotel would have become suspicious of somebody trying to ferry multiple ammo cans through the lobby?


Only an imbecile like you would be that stupid.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Not at all.  I think even a .22 pistol holding 15 or more rounds should be banned, or ban the magazines.  Whichever is easier.
> 
> Personally i'd go with the magazines.


The guns don't shoot themselves.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I won't stop until we all get unlimited belt-fed machine guns so you're going to lose this battle.


Not in New York.  You can't get bullet clips (they're considered ammo) without transferring them through a FFL.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Do you think the hotel would have become suspicious of somebody trying to ferry multiple ammo cans through the lobby?
> 
> Just how much do you tip the bellboy to carry your ammo?


You can see why we have so many motherfucking questions about how that went down.

It looks like a psyop.  But, whatever.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> How about we 'ban' the shooter?  After all the gun itself is innocent.


Minority Report?


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Give all gun banners 2 hours to get the fuck out before open season.


Why? Fuck them.


----------



## Markle (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> The one with a magazine of 15 or more bullets.


Another fool floats to the surface!  Do you enjoy being a Troll?  Does it pay well?


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Minority Report?


No, the *Majority* being able to buy, use and carry these weapons.   It's only fair, the criminals have them.    If a few perps get cut down quickly, before they can go out in a blaze of glory, they will self-ban.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> *Is the AR-15 mentioned in the US Constitution?*


Yes bed wetter, under "arms".


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

miketx said:


>


I said rock chucker.
See RCBS


----------



## Markle (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> The one with a magazine of 15 or more bullets.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> I said rock chucker.
> See RCBS


No you didn't.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

Don't most range pistols carry 15 rounds?

Postal wants to ban items in common use. 

Screw Heller, right?


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> No, the *Majority* being able to buy, use and carry these weapons.   It's only fair, the criminals have them.    If a few perps get cut down quickly, before they can go out in a blaze of glory, they will self-ban.


I said Minority Report?
Don't you people read a book, or go to the movies.

_Minority Report is a 2002 American science fiction action film directed by Steven Spielberg, loosely based on the 1956 short story "The Minority Report" by Philip K. Dick._


----------



## marvin martian (Jul 27, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> *Is the AR-15 mentioned in the US Constitution?*



Yes, it's referred to as "arms".


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> I said rock chucker.
> See RCBS





miketx said:


> No you didn't.


Please !!!!!


postman said:


> Sticks and stones may break my bones....
> 
> But I have *rock chucker,* in case somebody comes after me with sticks and stones.


Don't make me have to slap some sense into you.  It's obvious that I did.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Don't most range pistols carry 15 rounds?
> 
> Postal wants to ban items in common use.
> 
> Screw Heller, right?


Call it, requiring a license, and paying a tax, just like with alcohol or cigarettes'.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Are televisions, digital printing presses or the internet mentioned in the First Amendment?



Do they kill people?


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> I said Minority Report?
> Don't you people read a book, or go to the movies.
> 
> _Minority Report is a 2002 American science fiction action film directed by Steven Spielberg, loosely based on the 1956 short story "The Minority Report" by Philip K. Dick._


This thread is not about sci-fi movies, especially ones like Minority Report where government goes after people based on what they think they might do which is part of what you gun grabbers want to do right now.   If the MAJORITY of citizens, who are law abiding, are armed, these mass  criminal shooters will disappear quickly.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 27, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Do they kill people?


If they are used to promote disarming law abiding citizens they certainly can.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> This thread is not about sci-fi movies, especially ones like Minority Report where government goes after people based on what they think they might do which is part of what you gun grabbers want to do right now.   If the MAJORITY of citizens, who are law abiding, are armed, these mass  criminal shooters will disappear quickly.



Let me replay how that went down



Leo123 said:


> How about we 'ban' the shooter?  After all the gun itself is innocent.





postman said:


> Minority Report?



This is where I expected a few neurons to kick in, and see the parallels of a world where they found a way to "ban the shooter".

Unfortunately we don't have the technology, so going after the weapons is as close as we can come.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Please !!!!!
> 
> Don't make me have to slap some sense into you.  It's obvious that I did.


Oh stop lying, you didn't say that!


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

miketx said:


> Oh stop lying, you didn't say that!


I just posted it.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

Ima get one of these!


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> I just posted it.


Stop being ridiculous.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

miketx said:


> Oh stop lying, you didn't say that!


 I posted proof I said what I said, when, how, and where I said it.
Your denial, only makes you appear delusional.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

miketx said:


> Ima get one of these!
> 
> View attachment 675327



Good luck, the SAW wasn't invented before 1968.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

BTW: That was in reference to the GCA 1968


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

miketx said:


> Ima get one of these!
> 
> View attachment 675327


The M249 SAW was developed through an initially Army-led research and development effort and eventually a Joint NDO program in the late 1970s and early 1980s


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> The one with a magazine of 15 or more bullets.



Magazine size doesn’t matter……anyone who thinks it does is a gun grabbing fool.

The time a killer has before someone with a gun shoots back at them determines how many are killed,  not the magazine.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Actually I would just ban magazines  But if large capacity magazines are available for a particular type of gun, then the only effective thing to do, is to ban the gun that the shoe fits.



The desire to ban magazines just shows how unserious your are….


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Let me replay how that went down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and I said that is YOUR 'precrime' world as Democrats today want to do the same thing.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Magazine size doesn’t matter……anyone who thinks it does is a gun grabbing fool.
> 
> The time a killer has before someone with a gun shoots back at them determines how many are killed,  not the magazine.


The Japanese would listen for the sound of a stripper clip hitting the ground in WW II.  For the same reason it's sane to limit magazine size.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Magazine size doesn’t matter……anyone who thinks it does is a gun grabbing fool.
> 
> The time a killer has before someone with a gun shoots back at them determines how many are killed,  not the magazine.


Yes, and the gun grabbing idiots don't realize that the perp will have a larger magazine.  They are living in lefty, La La land.


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The desire to ban magazines just shows how unserious your are….



Executive order 6102 ring a bell?


----------



## postman (Jul 27, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Yes, and I said that is YOUR 'precrime' world as Democrats today want to do the same thing.


If we could, there would be no reason to ban guns. 
But we can't.
So the answer is "B"


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> If we could, there would be no reason to ban guns.
> But we can't.
> So the answer is "B"


So you are going to 'ban' criminals from getting guns because you 'ban' guns?   If you believe that, you are highly delusional.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Call it, requiring a license, and paying a tax, just like with alcohol or cigarettes'.


Same for voting and speech, right?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> If we could, there would be no reason to ban guns.
> But we can't.
> So the answer is "B"


which is the same fucking thing as Minority Report.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 27, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> which is the same fucking thing as Minority Report.


Exactly, these idiots think you can ban evil by banning inanimate objects.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 27, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Charles Whitman killed 11 and wounded 31 in 96 minutes from the tower at the University of Texas using a bolt action rifle. Stephen Paddock killed 60 and wounded 411 in 10 minutes in Vegas using an AR-15. Any questions about why they need to be banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


‘Bans’ don’t work – whether it’s abortion, Prohibition, or guns.

More government excess and overreach isn’t the answer.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 27, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> I refer to Honk Kong and Venezuela and why the AR-15 cannot be banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False Jefferson ‘quote.’


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> The M249 SAW was developed through an initially Army-led research and development effort and eventually a Joint NDO program in the late 1970s and early 1980s


Oh my lookie here! The gun expert has identified an M60 7.62 x 51 Machine gun as an M249 squad automatic weapon which is 556 caliber! You can't make this level of fail up!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> I was referring to the heavy wall of rifle cartridges vs the thin walls of pistol cartridges.   Rifle combustion pressures are 60,000 PSI, while pistols run half that.
> 
> Twice the pressure, in a barrel at least three times as long, means a lot more speed than a pistol round.



Here's the problem with the entire premise of the argument.

I can kill a bear with one shot from a 30-06.

I can also kill a bear with one shot from a compound bow.

One is very fast and the other is very, very slow...but they accomplish the same goal by a change in weight and design of the business end of the projectile.

The question you're trying to answer boils down to this analogy.

Would it be better to be hit by a Fiat at 120mph or a '76 Cadillac at 50?

The answer is,  it depends on so many variables that the only good answer is to take what precautions you can to avoid being hit by either.

Banning one or the other for safety sake is foolishness.


----------



## Markle (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Call it, requiring a license, and paying a tax, just like with alcohol or cigarettes'.


That's just goofy.

Just like alcohol or cigarettes, I pay tax on my guns and alcohol when they are purchased.


----------



## Markle (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> The Japanese would listen for the sound of a stripper clip hitting the ground in WW II.  For the same reason it's sane to limit magazine size.




Yeah, that'll work!  Just declare large magazines illegal, then roll dump trucks through the South and West sides of Chicago, St. Louis, San Francisco, Detroit, and other Red cities and the gangstas will just toss in their oversized magazines!

The trucks will need guards armed with guns though or the thugs and gangstas will hijack the truck at the end of its route!


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Call it, requiring a license, and paying a tax, just like with alcohol or cigarettes'.


Hey liar, alcohol and ciggie aren't a right. LMAO, you like to look like a fool, don't you?


----------



## Markle (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> If we could, there would be no reason to ban guns.
> But we can't.
> So the answer is "B"


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 27, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> you banned every progressive from being in the United States, then the country wouldnt be in the mess it is today,


Nope, you’d have a third world country with no science. You’d all be humping rocks looking for the best lookin* turtle, and trying to answer your only self absorbed question, “ if you divorce your wife, can she still remain your sister? “ 

so, I guess  you’d be happier, at least for the 36 years of your total life expectancy.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

I guess it's not true that the postman only fails twice!


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 27, 2022)

miketx said:


> Why? Is it illegal?


Too heavy and two expensive.  .50 BMG is about six bucks a round.


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Too heavy and two expensive.  .50 BMG is about six bucks a round.


Don't matter, I'll just use a bullet dolly and get the dims to pay.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> The one with a magazine of 15 or more bullets.


That's both of them.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Just the opposite.  The AR-15 type weapon is uniquely deadly based on the way the cartridge acts on the human body.  Even though it's a full metal jacket, its interior ballistics of tumbling and high speed, produce devastating wounds.   Together with the large capacity magazines, and ability to carry hundreds of rounds, makes them uniquely dangerous.  They are weapons of war, and have little other purpose than to kill human beings.


Do you know how full of shit you are?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Saying all firearms are deadly is not an honest argument.  If I accidently discharge a .22short, the danger from it is not much greater than from a high powered BB gun.
> If I accidently discharge a Barrett .50 BMG, it's uniquely deadly to anybody within several miles.   And like the line from "Johnny Dangerously", Danny Vermin described his gun as "It can shoot through schools."


You're going to have to share some sources because it's quite clear that you've never actually handled a gun, have you?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> It is banned in California.  Not because of mass shootings, but because it's use as an assassination tool by snipers.   There is very little other practical use for it, except against rhino's.


Post a single use of a .50 BMG for assassination in the US.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘Bans’ don’t work – whether it’s abortion, Prohibition, or guns.
> 
> More government excess and overreach isn’t the answer.


I am shocked.  This is correct


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Nobody is talking about banning those cartridges, or the rifles that fire them.
> 
> NEXT !!!!


But all those rounds have the same capabilities as those  you're calling to ban.  Next?  All those Bootney asked you about.


----------



## Maxdeath (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Actually people blame every tool used to hurt, or kill another human.  They just put it into comparative terms.  They weigh the benefits of a knife, vs it's dangers.
> 
> Take cars, while none of banned, many face huge insurance surcharges based on the horsepower (hence the danger).  New York City bans knives over 6 inches, unless the person can show a legitimate reason to possess it.


So you want to treat guns like cars and have higher costs based on horsepower? Or maybe stopping power? So you do not want to limit guns at all you just want to have higher insurance rates? 
Some cities already have very strict gun laws in place a similar to the knife law and exactly how well is that working. Gun crime has gone to the point it is hard to register right?


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> Good luck, the SAW wasn't invented before 1968.


That’s not a SAW, it’s a M-60.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No......the 77 minutes the 400 cops allowed the guy to repeatedly shoot those kids caused that......as Abatis pointed out, you are likely going to find out that he spent his free time shooting children over and over again.....while the police stood outside.....


Did you see the recent video of a teenage man and his girlfriend in NYC fighting a transit cop?  The cop's partner didn't help and another cop came up later in the video and also didn't help.

We're used to cops being heroes and, no doubt, many are; perhaps even most are, but many cops weren't hired for their willingness to stop crime; they were hired for sex, gender, race, or other visual traits.  Many cops are not heroes and cannot be counted on even when they get there; it's not just Uvalde; it's nationwide.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> The Japanese would listen for the sound of a stripper clip hitting the ground in WW II.  For the same reason it's sane to limit magazine size.


The Garand didn’t use stripper clips.  It used “en bloc” eight round disposable clips.  Both the Japanese and Germans listened for the ping the ejected clips made when the hit the ground.  GIs knew this and used expended clips to fool the Axis troops into exposing themselves by tossing them on the ground.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 27, 2022)

postman said:


> *Thanks for the post*
> 
> I agree with his conclusion:
> 
> ...


It's been a long, boring, pointless discussion on the ballistics of the .223/5.56.  Mostly you lie and listen to every rumor you hear.  But the point is, who cares?  If you don't want shot with my AR-15 don't come in my house uninvited.  

Your school shooting posts are pointless because more school shooting deaths have been by other than AR-15s. The gun model doesn't matter when a shooter gets into a room with a bunch of unarmed children, unarmed teachers, unarmed administrators, and coward cops.

Seems like you'd be going after the 9mm that blows your lungs out of your body, as I hear it from Biden.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 27, 2022)

Legs are too hard to hit. Aim for the midsection.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 28, 2022)

postman said:


> Call it, requiring a license, and paying a tax, just like with alcohol or cigarettes'.



A quick reveal on your ignorance........

Which of these is a PROTECTED CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT?......(not to mention God given)

1). Cigarettes
2). Alcohol
3). THE RIGHT TO BEAR ARMS and SELF DEFENSE

Relax, you have forever to think about it.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jul 28, 2022)

So many wannabes, so little substance.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 28, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Do they kill people?


No, but they are considered free speech apparatus that the founders didn't consider just like automatic and semiautomatic weapons weren't considered by the founders. You can't ban technical advances in one amendment while allowing them in others. At least you can't if you have the least amount of honesty.


----------



## Markle (Jul 28, 2022)

AWWW, now see what we've done?  Poor little Postman has tucked tail and fled the scene Wednesday afternoon.  We hurt his little feelings.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 28, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> No, but they are considered free speech apparatus that the founders didn't consider just like automatic and semiautomatic weapons weren't considered by the founders. You can't ban technical advances in one amendment while allowing them in others. At least you can't if you have the least amount of honesty.


Are You the person who posted in here that the Uvalde police were more important that the massacred kids.  That is the repub stance.  Guns over Kids


----------



## there4eyeM (Jul 28, 2022)

Speech and bullets cannot be equated.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 28, 2022)

there4eyeM said:


> Speech and bullets cannot be equated.




Yeah.....because you won't have free speech without access to guns.....lots of guns....just ask the 15 million Europeans murdered by the socialists after they had their guns taken from them by their governments...or the 25 million Russians, the 70 million chinese........and on and on...

When only the government has guns, speech isn't a Right, it is something permitted by the government...until it isn't ........


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 28, 2022)

there4eyeM said:


> Speech and bullets cannot be equated.




I posted an event in China....the communists in charge of the banks simply stole the life savings of 10s of thousands of Chinese citizens.....those citizens showed up at the banks to use their speech to protest.....the communists sent in hired goons to beat up and grab those people and their speech......

That wouldn't happen in the U.S............yet......but you guys are doing your best to take our guns so you can send in goons whenever you want...to beat and silence any opposition....


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 28, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Are You the person who posted in here that the Uvalde police were more important that the massacred kids.  That is the repub stance.  Guns over Kids


 Nope, my position is  and was, the cops should have assaulted the classroom regardless of danger to themselves.  Their ultimate job is to protect society.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 29, 2022)

there4eyeM said:


> Speech and bullets cannot be equated.


Actually, they can't be separated.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 29, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Charles Whitman killed 11 and wounded 31 in 96 minutes from the tower at the University of Texas using a bolt action rifle. Stephen Paddock killed 60 and wounded 411 in 10 minutes in Vegas using an AR-15. Any questions about why they need to be banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And?

A shotgun will take the leg right off.


----------



## Markle (Jul 29, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> And?
> 
> A shotgun will take the leg right off.


Depending.


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 29, 2022)

One of these is an M4, and the other is an AR-15. One of them is the standard issue rifle for our military. The other you can buy in most states for about $800. Only the M4 is fully automatic. Otherwise, they are identical. Enough is enough. Ban these weapons!


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 29, 2022)

In the time it takes you to read this post, a semi-automatic weapon with a bump stock can fire more than 100 shots.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> In the time it takes you to read this post, a semi-automatic weapon with a bump stock can fire more than 100 shots.


gotta love that,,


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 29, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> gotta love that,,


sick


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> sick


yes you are,, but then again thats normal for fascist pricks like you,,


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 29, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> yes you are,, but then again thats normal for fascist pricks like you,,


the truth hurts. i apologize for hurting your emotions


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> the truth hurts. i apologize for hurting your emotions


what truth did you state??


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 29, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> what truth did you state??


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 29, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


thats an outright lie there,,,


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 29, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> AR-15 bullet "has so much energy that it can disintegrate 3 inches of leg bone.​


"So much energy?"  It's a rifle bullet.  If it had any less energy, it would be fairly worthless.  I guess you just don't understand that the real damage in any firearm isn't the tearing of the bullet really or even the loss of blood----  the real, primary power for a firearm to damage tissue comes from the _hydrostatic shock_ of the impact.



basquebromance said:


> Charles Whitman killed 11 and wounded 31 in 96 minutes from the tower at the University of Texas using a bolt action rifle. Stephen Paddock killed 60 and wounded 411 in 10 minutes in Vegas using an AR-15. Any questions about why they need to be banned?


Yeah.  Cars kill millions, cellphones kill thousands, doctors kill score of people, yet we aren't banning them.  The problem isn't the firearm, it is the kind of people this leftwing, progressive society is turning out the past generation who are doing all of the killing!  The problem is we need to heal society back to what it used to be when kids were taught about God, guts and guns, so that they value human life again.  Instead, the left are subverting them into hating America, thinking patriotism is some kind of radical idea, that God is dead, and that their gender is just a matter of opinion or POV and you wonder why they are bringing guns into the classroom?!


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 29, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> One of these is an M4, and the other is an AR-15. One of them is the standard issue rifle for our military. The other you can buy in most states for about $800. Only the M4 is fully automatic. Otherwise, they are identical. Enough is enough. Ban these weapons!


They all look alike to you, huh?  Hoplophobe.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 30, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> In the time it takes you to read this post, a semi-automatic weapon with a bump stock can fire more than 100 shots.


SO what?


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 30, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> One of these is an M4, and the other is an AR-15. One of them is the standard issue rifle for our military. The other you can buy in most states for about $800. Only the M4 is fully automatic. Otherwise, they are identical. Enough is enough. Ban these weapons!


This gun shoots the same round at the same rate of fire with the same accuracy as an AR 15 but you don't want to ban it


----------



## Markle (Jul 30, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> In the time it takes you to read this post, a semi-automatic weapon with a bump stock can fire more than 100 shots.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 30, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So, next will be the 338 lapua, then the 7mm.08, then the .308, then.....
> 
> At what point do we have a right and who gets to decide?


This is a lie and fails as a slippery slope fallacy – typical of the dishonest right.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 30, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> This thread demonstrates a serious lack of understanding.
> 
> ALL firearms are deadly.  ALL firearms can be used to kill humans.


“All guns are deadly” is disingenuous and misleading.

Not all guns are equal in their efficiency to kill.

This is another lie in an attempt to minimize the deadliness of assault weapons, another failed ‘argument’ against banning assault weapons.

Conservatives need to stop with the lies and dishonesty – assault weapons should not be banned because it’s bad governance and poor public policy, more government excess and overreach.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 30, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> It's been a long, boring, pointless discussion on the ballistics of the .223/5.56.  Mostly you lie and listen to every rumor you hear.  But the point is, who cares?  If you don't want shot with my AR-15 don't come in my house uninvited.
> 
> Your school shooting posts are pointless because more school shooting deaths have been by other than AR-15s. The gun model doesn't matter when a shooter gets into a room with a bunch of unarmed children, unarmed teachers, unarmed administrators, and coward cops.
> 
> Seems like you'd be going after the 9mm that blows your lungs out of your body, as I hear it from Biden.


Another lie from the dishonest right.

No one is ‘going after’ semi-auto pistols, regardless the caliber.

What’s boring is the right’s incessant lying about guns being ‘banned’ and ‘confiscated.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 30, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie and fails as a slippery slope fallacy – typical of the dishonest right.


You're a dumbfuck.  Identifying the fallacy is only a way to identify a potential weakness in an argument.  It's not a rebuttal.

It's like diagnosing a disease and claiming the diagnosis is the cure.

Dumbfuck.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 30, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Another lie from the dishonest right.
> 
> No one is ‘going after’ semi-auto pistols, regardless the caliber.
> 
> What’s boring is the right’s incessant lying about guns being ‘banned’ and ‘confiscated.


Until you are. (you are)

See, we just don't believe you and you must accept that you are not trustworthy, so yes you are trying to ban everything, you fucking cocksucker.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 30, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> The carnage sparked new calls to reinstate a ban on assault rifles like the AR-15, which were designed as weapons of war.


In addition to ‘bans’ not working, there are likely some 40 million assault weapons in the US that would still be in the hands of private citizens the consequence of a grandfather provision; assault weapons that can still be used in mass shootings.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 30, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> In addition to ‘bans’ not working, there are likely some 40 million assault weapons in the US that would still be in the hands of private citizens the consequence of a grandfather provision; assault weapons that can still be used in mass shootings.


your premise is a lie,,


----------



## The Duke (Jul 30, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Charles Whitman killed 11 and wounded 31 in 96 minutes from the tower at the University of Texas using a bolt action rifle. Stephen Paddock killed 60 and wounded 411 in 10 minutes in Vegas using an AR-15. Any questions about why they need to be banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee, I wonder what .45-70 .405 gr government bullets do?

AR-15 bullets are what, 62 grain?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 30, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> In addition to ‘bans’ not working, there are likely some 40 million assault weapons in the US that would still be in the hands of private citizens the consequence of a grandfather provision; assault weapons that can still be used in mass shootings.


Then what is the point of banning them?


----------



## The Duke (Jul 31, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> the one on the far left?
> 
> View attachment 675261


I tell ya wut, I don't wanna catch any of 'em. They can all kill ya.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Charles Whitman killed 11 and wounded 31 in 96 minutes from the tower at the University of Texas using a bolt action rifle. Stephen Paddock killed 60 and wounded 411 in 10 minutes in Vegas using an AR-15. Any questions about why they need to be banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck you you're a fascist pig. You don't need the ability to give your fascist opinion.


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> In addition to ‘bans’ not working, there are likely some 40 million assault weapons in the US that would still be in the hands of private citizens the consequence of a grandfather provision; assault weapons that can still be used in mass shootings.


Ima volunteer to loan mine out to killers! Hey joeb, when you get done butchering babies you can borrow it!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> In addition to ‘bans’ not working, there are likely some 40 million assault weapons in the US that would still be in the hands of private citizens the consequence of a grandfather provision; assault weapons that can still be used in mass shootings.


There are an infinite number of assault weapons in the world. Because anything can be used as a weapon to assault someone.hands nd feet are used more than rifles are used to assault with.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No one is ‘going after’ semi-auto pistols, regardless the caliber.
> 
> What’s boring is the right’s incessant lying about guns being ‘banned’ and ‘confiscated.


Just because you deny what is happening in this bill that just passed the house doesn't make it not true. Your lies are no longer effective when it meeting reality.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie and fails as a slippery slope fallacy – typical of the dishonest right.


No dumbass the end game goal is to go after all guns.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “All guns are deadly” is disingenuous and misleading.
> 
> Not all guns are equal in their efficiency to kill.
> 
> ...


Hands and feet kill more people than rifles


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Yeah, but it makes MAGA feel so manly.....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> *Is the AR-15 mentioned in the US Constitution?*


No it isn't however no weapon is specifically mentioned. The courts have interpreted that in order for a weapon to be protected by the second amendment it must have some reasonable expectations for the efficiency of a militia and supplied by the individual citizens.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 31, 2022)

AR-15 bullet "has so much energy that it can disintegrate 3 inches of leg bone. It would just turn it to dust​
And that’s what makes them so handy for shooting large groups of people.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

postman said:


> Not if i'm holding a phone book between us.


Watch the video and find out how deadly of a mistake you would have made


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> AR-15 bullet "has so much energy that it can disintegrate 3 inches of leg bone. It would just turn it to dust​
> And that’s what makes them so handy for shooting large groups of people.


Delusional is a terrible thing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

postman said:


> It's like the difference between an ordinary honey bee, and an Africanized honeybee.
> 
> Nobody wants to get rid of all bees.


Is a pencil a pen just because it looks like a pen?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

postman said:


> Saying all firearms are deadly is not an honest argument.  If I accidently discharge a .22short, the danger from it is not much greater than from a high powered BB gun.
> If I accidently discharge a Barrett .50 BMG, it's uniquely deadly to anybody within several miles.   And like the line from "Johnny Dangerously", Danny Vermin described his gun as "It can shoot through schools."


You truly are ignorant.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

postman said:


> You can catch the video on YouTube.  A .22LR can't go through a phonebook, except at point blank range.   And after doing so, there isn't enough energy left to kill.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

postman said:


> It is banned in California.  Not because of mass shootings, but because it's use as an assassination tool by snipers.   There is very little other practical use for it, except against rhino's.


California bans the NAA 22 mini revolver


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

postman said:


> No, I shot too many phone books.


No you never have shot one.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

postman said:


> Nobody is talking about banning those cartridges, or the rifles that fire them.
> 
> NEXT !!!!


Yes it is it's the end game goal ban all firearms.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No it isn't however no weapon is specifically mentioned. The courts have interpreted that in order for a weapon to be protected by the second amendment it must have some reasonable expectations for the efficiency of a militia and supplied by the individual citizens.


In other words…

Machine guns

(or Valhalla)


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

postman said:


> Which has more penetrating power against sheet metal?  .45 ACP FMJ  or .22 LR


What happened to your phone book theory?


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Watch the video and find out how deadly of a mistake you would have made


We lived in Houston in the 70's. A 22 fired from my Ruger new model single six would penetrate about 1500 pages of a Houston white pages phone book.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

postman said:


> I can always tell people who don't know what they're talking about, when they don't understand what other people who know their shit, talk about it.


Says the idiot that claimed a 22lr will not penetrate a phone book


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2022)

postman said:


> I can always tell people who don't know what they're talking about, when they don't understand what other people who know their shit, talk about it.


Still won't answer the question will you? Is it monkey pox that's making you not answer?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

postman said:


> *Every year, 117,345 people are shot. There were a total of 45,222 firearm deaths in the US in 2020 *


Why do you use suicide to hide behind you disingenuous Little fuck.


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Why do you use suicide to hide behind you disingenuous Little fuck.


All he does is keep making himself look like the idiot he is! Idiot said an m60 was a m249!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Virginia Tech guy killed 32 people with two 9mm pistols...and those were adults.
> 
> That's why this isn't an argument worth having.
> 
> AR15s aren't deadlier...they are simply the most popular right now...likely due to the media.


No it was due to government intrusion and the 94 ban.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

postman said:


> Fool !!!
> 
> 
> _On October 1, 2017, Stephen Paddock, a 64-year-old man from Mesquite, Nevada, opened fire on the crowd attending the Route 91 Harvest music festival on the Las Vegas Strip in Nevada. From his 32nd-floor suites in the Mandalay Bay hotel, he fired more than 1,000 bullets, killing 60 people and wounding at least 413. _
> ...


Fool he wasn't carrying any rounds room service carried it for him.


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2022)

postman said:


> You can fit 1,000 rounds of .223 into a .50 cal ammo can, that weighs 50 lbs


1000 rounds of 223 weighs about 28 pounds, imbecile.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 31, 2022)

miketx said:


> 1000 rounds of 223 weighs about 28 pounds, imbecile.


The postman sounds like Sheila Jackson Lee.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 31, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> In the time it takes you to read this post, a semi-automatic weapon with a bump stock can fire more than 100 shots.



There are 24 million AR-15s in private hands....


And yet....knives each year kill 1,500 people.....rifles of all types around 400.......so, according to you, knives are deadlier than rifles and need to be banned.  Right?   Bare hands also murder more people than AR-15 rifles.  Do we ban hands and feet?

Cars kill more people than AR-15 rifles......42,339 people in 2021........rifles around 400.....

According to you, we need to ban cars....

A muslim terrorist in Nice, France used a rental truck to murder 86 people and wound 434...more than the Las Vegas shooter who used an AR-15 rifle, the worst mass public shooting in the U.S.....who murdered 60 people and wounded 413.......

So.....according to you, now....we need to ban rental trucks, which killed more people than the worst mass public shooting in the U.S.......

On top of that, the Nice, France, muslim terrorist murdered more people with that rental truck in 5 minutes of driving than every single mass public shooting for all but 2 years of mass public shootings in the U.S..........total years of mass public shootings, less than what that guy did with a truck...

Ban box trucks too...


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 31, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Another lie from the dishonest right.
> 
> No one is ‘going after’ semi-auto pistols, regardless the caliber.
> 
> What’s boring is the right’s incessant lying about guns being ‘banned’ and ‘confiscated.



You mean except for the latest Bill from the Democrat party controlled House....right?  Which bans semi-automatic pistols.....right?


----------



## The Duke (Jul 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> There are an infinite number of assault weapons in the world. Because anything can be used as a weapon to assault someone.hands nd feet are used more than rifles are used to assault with.


I tell ya what: There's a fuckton of full-auto American-made military rifles Biden gave to the Taliban in Afghanistan that all Americans paid for.
I don't wanna hear ary a fucking thing about gun restrictions on Americans after that happened. No sir!


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 31, 2022)

The Duke said:


> I tell ya what: There's a fuckton of full-auto American-made military rifles Biden gave to the Taliban in Afghanistan that all Americans paid for.
> I don't wanna hear ary a fucking thing about gun restrictions on Americans after that happened. No sir!


Link


----------



## The Duke (Jul 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


>


LOL! 22 plinkster. Tha Stangers!

My experience with "Stangers" was riddling up a Studebaker truck door in a junk yard when I was a kid. We destroyed that truck.
The "Stangers" went right through the door skin and left huge holes and lots of shrapnel.

Yeah, I've been shootin' "Stangers" since that dude was in diapers.

Well since before he knew what they were. It's OK. We all liked the "Stangers".


----------



## The Duke (Jul 31, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Link


Hoho! I gotta tard on the line, yay!









						Biden admin left $7 billion in military equipment in Afghanistan: Report
					

President Joe Biden’s administration left roughly $7 billion in military equipment behind in Afghanistan after the deadly withdrawal in August that left




					americanmilitarynews.com
				




"and 600,000 weapons – including 350,000 M4 and M16 rifles, 60,000 machine guns, and 25,000 grenade launchers."









						Biden Administration Erased Afghan Weapons Reports From Federal Websites
					

Reports further quantified 208 aircraft and helicopters; 75,000 war vehicles – including 22 Humvees, 50,000 tactical vehicles and nearly 1,000 mine resistant vehicles; and 600,000 weapons – including 350,000 M4 and M16 rifles, 60,000 machine guns, and 25,000 grenade launchers.




					www.forbes.com
				




There's your link, boy. 

Now do you wanna be gutted and grilled or filleted and fried?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 31, 2022)

I will not rest until every American is bound by law to carry one of these at all times:








All refusing shall be guilty of high treason and sentenced to death.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 31, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Hoho! I gotta tard on the line, yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He did not GIVE the Taliban weapons.  The same thing happened when we left Vietnam.  You are stupid.

trump was the one that surrendered to the Taliban.  Biden had to clean up the mess after trump negotiated surrender with the Taliban and did not even let the Afghan governments at the table.


----------



## The Duke (Jul 31, 2022)

postman said:


> Which has more penetrating power against sheet metal?  .45 ACP FMJ  or .22 LR


.22 LR.

9mm ball has more than both.

Have you ever even shot a gun of any kind, dude? Seriously.

Can you even own a gun? If not, your opinion on everything in this thread is moot.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 31, 2022)

In fact, since were all into government force and everything.,

I'm going to force everyone to carry loaded machine guns everywhere they go.

I will be a tyrant motherfucker forcing them.

This is what I will be pushing for.

He will carry guns and like it, bitches.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 31, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> He did not GIVE the Taliban weapons.  The same thing happened when we left Vietnam.  You are stupid.
> 
> trump was the one that surrendered to the Taliban.  Biden had to clean up the mess after trump negotiated surrender with the Taliban and did not even let the Afghan governments at the table.


Yeah he did.  Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Markle (Jul 31, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> He did not GIVE the Taliban weapons.  The same thing happened when we left Vietnam.  You are stupid.
> 
> trump was the one that surrendered to the Taliban.  Biden had to clean up the mess after trump negotiated surrender with the Taliban and did not even let the Afghan governments at the table.


Are you ignorant or lying?


----------



## The Duke (Jul 31, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> He did not GIVE the Taliban weapons.  The same thing happened when we left Vietnam.  You are stupid.
> 
> trump was the one that surrendered to the Taliban.  Biden had to clean up the mess after trump negotiated surrender with the Taliban and did not even let the Afghan governments at the table.


Yes he did. STFU you moolie retard. Or embarrass yourself further.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 31, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Yes he did. STFU you moolie retard. Or embarrass yourself further.


Liar...just like all MAGA Maggots


----------



## The Duke (Jul 31, 2022)

miketx said:


> Omg! He said it tumbles! This moonbat really said it!


I remember hearing about that back in the 70s. I just do not like those little and loud bullets.


----------



## The Duke (Jul 31, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Liar...just like all MAGA Maggots


So how many full-auto machine guns that Americans paid for did Biden NOT give the Taliban, fucktard?

"Reports further quantified 208 aircraft and helicopters; 75,000 war vehicles – including 22 Humvees, 50,000 tactical vehicles and nearly 1,000 mine resistant vehicles; and 600,000 weapons – including 350,000 M4 and M16 rifles, 60,000 machine guns, and 25,000 grenade launchers."









						Biden Administration Erased Afghan Weapons Reports From Federal Websites
					

Reports further quantified 208 aircraft and helicopters; 75,000 war vehicles – including 22 Humvees, 50,000 tactical vehicles and nearly 1,000 mine resistant vehicles; and 600,000 weapons – including 350,000 M4 and M16 rifles, 60,000 machine guns, and 25,000 grenade launchers.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 31, 2022)

The Duke said:


> LOL! 22 plinkster. Tha Stangers!
> 
> My experience with "Stangers" was riddling up a Studebaker truck door in a junk yard when I was a kid. We destroyed that truck.
> The "Stangers" went right through the door skin and left huge holes and lots of shrapnel.
> ...


To think that Hollyweird and their movie stunts always show how bullets ricochet off such thin metal, and i bet most progressives think that would actually happen.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 31, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> In fact, since were all into government force and everything.,
> 
> I'm going to force everyone to carry loaded machine guns everywhere they go.
> 
> ...


You got my vote for 2024.


----------



## The Duke (Jul 31, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> To think that Hollyweird and their movie stunts always show how bullets ricochet off such thin metal, and i bet most progressives think that would actually happen.



Marlin Model 60 is the best gun ever made in Glenfield Connecticut.

Most accurate gun in America, too.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Link


Cultist why do you need a link with several old threads on the very subject?


----------



## The Duke (Jul 31, 2022)

Markle said:


> Are you ignorant or lying?


Lying he is.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

Markle said:


> Are you ignorant or lying?


I'll take both for a 1000 Alex


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Marlin Model 60 is the best gun ever made in Glenfield Connecticut.
> 
> Most accurate gun in America, too.


I will have to disagree. The 10/22 is but that's not saying the 60 is bad. It isn't. I guess it's what ever each person likes.


----------



## The Duke (Jul 31, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I will have to disagree. The 10/22 is but that's not saying the 60 is bad. It isn't. I guess it's what ever each person likes.


You ain't never had the right Model 60.

The right ones hold 19 rounds. 18+1


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 31, 2022)

The Duke said:


> You ain't never had the right Model 60.
> 
> The right ones hold 19 rounds. 18+1


a 10/22 can hold more than 19 rounds


----------



## Markle (Jul 31, 2022)

The Duke said:


> So how many full-auto machine guns that Americans paid for did Biden NOT give the Taliban, fucktard?
> 
> "Reports further quantified 208 aircraft and helicopters; 75,000 war vehicles – including 22 Humvees, 50,000 tactical vehicles and nearly 1,000 mine resistant vehicles; and 600,000 weapons – including 350,000 M4 and M16 rifles, 60,000 machine guns, and 25,000 grenade launchers."
> 
> ...


Along with thousands of uniforms so they'd look exactly like us in any future conflict. Plus everything else necessary to sustain thousands of troops for months.


----------

